# Government overreach



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Glad my state AG and congress stood up to the wrong (in my opinion) "one size fits all" Executive Order by the governor of Kansas. Things hardly ever go back to how they were before when the "crisis" is over. I Don't mean to offend anyone, but this has gotten out of hand. Just use common sense and continue with what we have to do.

https://www.charismanews.com/us/80714-kansas-church-restriction-overturned


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

One person attended a fairly small funeral in our area in early March without realizing they were positive, infected 44 people.
Edit it's up to 143 people now infected that they traced and several deaths.

Iran has same problem though, government closed mosques and some refused to, their leaders calling for them to be open. Police closed most though so people gathered outside the gates and spread covid anyways.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

These government types keeping us from working are the same clowns that resist use of hydroxyquinine simply because President Trump suggests it and it's proven by 2 studies and numerous first hand accounts to work.

These people are shameless and need to be defeated at the ballot box.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Unless you plan to stay in isolation forever, odds are you will eventually get it. It will continue to spread--just at a slower rate.

Dr. Phil (McGraw) is one of the few that is talking sense about the virus and the follow-up consequences.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Paranoia sells better than sex.....
We need to get to the country moving economically and not by borrowing additional money. I was all down for a two-three week "social distancing" but I can't take much more of this lunacy. Get a grip and get back to work....take precautions, we know how it spreads. Inform yourself so that you don't appear ignorant and get back to work.
At least we can be thankful we have a potus that is full of common sense....when he said Easter, I was thinking the same, but it appears we need to be "leaning forward"  towards getting the country back on track. For once in my life I truly know how a Democrat must feel...
Sitting on my ass, bitching about everything and waiting on my check to arrive


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Talk about missteps....read an article about a church that was having “drive-in” services....local gestapo was taking pics of tags so they could send them a $500 fine. So, you can go to Lowes, Home Depot, liquor store, pot house, but you can’t sit in your car and listen to a Good Friday service in your vehicle. Some of these people are just on a power trip.....I see it more and more everyday this continues. Neighbors turning in neighbors, this is getting ugly real quick....the solution? Get back to work and turn the news off...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think of this as the largest social experiment to date.....we’ve done our job well, but now the real data starts. And lawsuits begin....


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

One thing that bothers me is when there is any mention of things getting better the press and the "experts" start hedging. I'm sure there are folks in Washington that have the best of intentions but, politicians have a tendency to use these well intended folks for other purposes. Always beware of the politician from Washington to city hall.

Another thing that has caused me to question this whole thing is that if a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from say pneumonia Uncle Sam will pay that hospital $19,000. If a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from COVID - 19 Uncle Sam pays that hospital $39,000.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Unless you plan to stay in isolation forever, odds are you will eventually get it. It will continue to spread--just at a slower rate.
> 
> Dr. Phil (McGraw) is one of the few that is talking sense about the virus and the follow-up consequences.
> 
> Ralph


So what is Dr. Phil saying about this virus?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IHCman said:


> So what is Dr. Phil saying about this virus?


Briefly, he's saying that the unintended consequences, such as child abuse, domestic violence, suicide, depression, and other mental and social problems, are proving to be much worse than the actual effects of the virus.

He's also concerned about (my words) the unscrupulous taking advantage of people's panic and fear through scams and politics.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Troy Farmer said:


> One thing that bothers me is when there is any mention of things getting better the press and the "experts" start hedging. I'm sure there are folks in Washington that have the best of intentions but, politicians have a tendency to use these well intended folks for other purposes. Always beware of the politician from Washington to city hall.
> 
> Another thing that has caused me to question this whole thing is that if a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from say pneumonia Uncle Sam will pay that hospital $19,000. If a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from COVID - 19 Uncle Sam pays that hospital $39,000.


"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Troy Farmer said:


> One thing that bothers me is when there is any mention of things getting better the press and the "experts" start hedging. I'm sure there are folks in Washington that have the best of intentions but, politicians have a tendency to use these well intended folks for other purposes. Always beware of the politician from Washington to city hall.
> 
> Another thing that has caused me to question this whole thing is that if a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from say pneumonia Uncle Sam will pay that hospital $19,000. If a medicare patient is admitted to the hospital suffering from COVID - 19 Uncle Sam pays that hospital $39,000.


Could be wrong, but I heard that "$20,000 more is for ventilators". Makes sense in that they are taking advantage of a bad situation and trying to pay the high costs of the ventilators at the same time????


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't realize that my fishing boat with an outboard, helps corona spread. So Gretch has put the ka-bash to using that now. In the meanwhile, pot shops, liquor stores, lottery sales, and abortion clinic are going full bore.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Uphayman said:


> I didn't realize that my fishing boat with an outboard, helps corona spread. So Gretch has put the ka-bash to using that now. In the meanwhile, pot shops, liquor stores, lottery sales, and abortion clinic are going full bore.


Say that again Up? What rational is employed to make your fishing boat a vessel for this...surely you jest?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Beware of Romulans bearing gifts. Politicians love to use the ole bate and switch routine on the masses. Tell them what you thing they want to hear, but deliver the exact opposite. It has been going on since time began, and will never stop.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

https://www.toledoblade.com/local/Coronavirus/2020/04/10/Michigan-prohibits-motorized-boating-during-coronavirus-pandemic/stories/20200410152

No jest dawg......Gov. Gretch has turned Michigan into a "gulag". No disrespect to gulags.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cant imagine where all this is headed???? In another 3-4 weeks of this "nanny state for numb nuts crisis" we will be adding a body count of the dead from opioid addiction, drinking & driving accidents and domestic abuse homicides to the Corona dead.

Guy down the road has a lawn sign that says "Ignore your rights and they will disappear"

couldn't be more true than today.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that’s purty incredible....I believe they would have to issue me a ticket. If they go to pull me over on the water I’ma have an immediate sneeze attack....I’m purty sure he will just say he couldn’t read my numbers...now he can and carry on! That’s really bizarre thinking....golf courses open in Michigan? Liquor stores? That’s just plain stupid.....all I can say is get out the vote next election.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Michigan's governor seems to be a piece of work. In addition to prohibiting boating with outboards, she prohibited doctors from prescribing z-paks and hodroxychloroquine, and also prohibited stores from selling seeds for vegetable gardens.

Sounds like she is auditioning to be Biden's VP pick.....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad times indeed. The first day of trout fishing is a pretty big deal here in the keystone. Governor Wolfe opened it early to avoid crowding. A soft start to the season was the term I believe. Didn't give any warning, just woke up one day and season was in. So those that were "essential " had to drive to work while the "nons" cleaned up the freshly stocked streams.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Ever notice that when there is a shutdown that democrats do their very best to make the public suffer from the shutdown.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Game and Fish closed down paddlefish season here in North Dakota. I've never done it, but I hear its like ND's version of spring break. People crowded together at the confluence of the yellowstone and Missouri rivers trying to snag a paddle fish while drinking beer and partying.

Now if they try and close down regular fishing season they'll have a riot on their hands.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

As Michigan becomes the third-most infected state in the country, Gov. Gretchen Whitmer extended both the state's stay-at-home order's duration as well as its conditions.

The order, which now will remain in effect until May 1, now prohibits "All public and private gatherings of any size."

Some exceptions to the order -- which takes effect today -- are caring for a relative or their pet, a child, an elderly or disabled person, visiting someone in a health care facility, or attending a funeral with fewer than 10 people.

Michigan's Whitmer says lack of national strategy has created 'porous situation' for coronavirus to spread

"We must continue to do everything we can to slow the spread and protect our families," Whitmer said in a statement, according to Detroit's WXYZ-TV.

Residents may visit a home outside of the state or return to Michigan from another state or drive to a Michigan state park, the Free Press reported.

I guess I'm now " on the lam". Visited my mid 80's young folks yesterday. Visited my daughters family and grandkids Saturday night. This governor wants to be the VP pick.......which would make her a heartbeat away from becoming the fuhrer. God help us........


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, that's purty incredible....I believe they would have to issue me a ticket. If they go to pull me over on the water I'ma have an immediate sneeze attack....I'm purty sure he will just say he couldn't read my numbers...now he can and carry on! That's really bizarre thinking....golf courses open in Michigan? Liquor stores? That's just plain stupid.....all I can say is get out the vote next election.


No on golf courses...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. yes, on liquor stores, Keno sales, daily lottery numbers, etc. AND the lottery/Keno sales are cash only (at least use to be) sales.

Nothing like taking one of the dirtiest things (cash), from one customer, while the next person could be a robber, behind the mask (also a required by Gov.). The state can't give up the revenue perhaps. ^_^

She did shut down the casinos, the three in Detroit, supplied the city of Detroit $16.1 million in revenue just for the month of December 2018 (over $500,000 a day). All this remining gambling is more essential than nurseries (plants to grow some groceries perhaps isn't important to her).

My wife was robbed at gun point as a teenager, working a cash register at a convenience store. She is glad she isn't working at that type of job today, but she is praying for those who are. It surely is a different world today, waiting on someone with their face covered.

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uphayman said:


> As Michigan becomes the third-most infected state in the country, Gov. Gretchen Whitmer extended both the state's stay-at-home order's duration as well as its conditions.
> 
> The order, which now will remain in effect until May 1, now prohibits "All public and private gatherings of any size."
> 
> ...


Ol Gretch never misses an opportunity to blame Trump


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Game and Fish closed down paddlefish season here in North Dakota. I've never done it, but I hear its like ND's version of spring break. People crowded together at the confluence of the yellowstone and Missouri rivers trying to snag a paddle fish while drinking beer and partying.
> 
> Now if they try and close down regular fishing season they'll have a riot on their hands.


ND is not selling any out of state lisences currently.

In Mn the Rainy River was shut down a couple weeks ago.Same reason people from all over the country go to fish it as soon as ice is off.Boats can be backed up for a mile to unload.The rest of the state is shut down for game fishing until May 9?? so time will tell what our idiot governor does for the rest of the state then.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Funny I t's almost like they're trying to preserve the tiny supply of chloroquine for patients who actually need it.

They had the same thing here, a few doctors tried to make a run on it early on which would have stripped the entire national supply. The pharmacists association shut it down in concert with the government.



RockmartGA said:


> Michigan's governor seems to be a piece of work. In addition to prohibiting boating with outboards, she prohibited doctors from prescribing z-paks and hodroxychloroquine, and also prohibited stores from selling seeds for vegetable gardens.
> 
> Sounds like she is auditioning to be Biden's VP pick.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Funny I t's almost like they're trying to preserve the tiny supply of chloroquine for patients who actually need it.


Fed gave state something like 30,000 pills for a bigger 'trial'. Current users having a hard time getting their existing scrips filled though.

Larry


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Feeling patriotic ?? Best not to go to Michigan.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it Up, can you not buy a flag? For crying out loud....course I’m sure it’s made in ROC, send em back!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In Michigan
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/drivers-swarm-michigan-capital-to-protest-coronavirus-lockdown-measures

Is the lock down working,NO it just delays it,lowers the curve.

Only way the lock down would of worked is total isolation for everyone,2-3 weeks it would of been over.That is if a person is not contagious after having it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's the way I understand it....this whole "social distancing" and closing of businesses was only suppose to help control the outbreak so that the hospitals didn't get overwhelmed. I say, job well done...let's get back to work. 
It's amazing the dumbing down of America....I do believe that a lot of folks would jump on a train if they brought one into town with thoughts of going to greener pastures, instead they would be carried to camps for extermination, and the idiots would still line up thinking they must be giving something away, maybe toilet paper 
How many people have seen these type of morons.....driving down the road by yourself with a mask on? 
Walking the dog with a mask on? 
How about the drive thru/convenience store worker with latex gloves on and never changes them....probably same set all day

Had a worker at Lowe's tell me to "stand behind the line". I have had enough, I wasn't nice and felt bad afterward but I told her "look you have a mask on, there's a sheet of plex between us and I can't hear a word you're sayin (had to get her to repeat her "order" a couple of times) so I tell her, here's my suggestion to you, stay at home.....you're obviously not well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

But while easing the hospital problem, we've set ourselves up for a more serious 2nd round....eventually this virus will claim a lot of lives, maybe mine or yours  (everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to go right now) it's just a matter of time. Those that have already had it should produce antibodies that could be used in future treatment plans. Ironically the only country that is not embracing this policy for the most part is Norway....while they are taking a hit now, they may be the best prepared for round two by using this "herd" approach. But they didn't close the country like most others did....
Damned if you do, damned if you don't.....President Trump was in a No Win on this one, but he is itching to get this economy rockin' Again.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dawg, I think you mean Sweden. Sweden hasn't locked down their country. They've stopped large gatherings and asked the elderly and vunerable to stay home but they're not ruining their economy by shutting everything down. It seems to be working there. It'll be interesting to see if people do develop an immunity to this virus once they've already had it. Media likes to tell of healthcare workers that have had it twice. I don't know what the right answer is, maybe start opening things up here and recommend people wear masks. I do think we need to keep large gatherings shut down as to many can get infected at once, and yes that includes church.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I get them Nordic countries all mixed up in my head, Sweden is the one....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And Sweden is the one that all the liberals seem to embrace, how ironic....."democratic socialism" as they call it....apparently they dance to a different drum for sure.
It will be very interesting to see the data when it's time....


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

When things were first starting my brother and I were talking about the recommended precautions and he stated that he thought it was getting blown out of proportions, but he went on to say that so are shark attacks, until it's your leg...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> And Sweden is the one that all the liberals seem to embrace, how ironic....."democratic socialism" as they call it....apparently they dance to a different drum for sure.
> It will be very interesting to see the data when it's time....


Sweden is not Socialist, although Bernie & Company like to identify Sweden & Denmark as socialist.
They are better identified as a "high tax democracy". 
In many ways, Sweden is as capitalistic as the USA.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Definitely an interesting country, there’s lots of parallels to Canada but some major differences. The Swedish company rep working w my father in 80’s, didn’t understand why companies were not putting in plantation softwood on the land between divided highways or planting the ditches with trees for pulp. Everything was through a lens of how it could produce more, efficiency. Almost German like attitude.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Definitely an interesting country, there's lots of parallels to Canada but some major differences. The Swedish company rep working w my father in 80's, didn't understand why companies were not putting in plantation softwood on the land between divided highways or planting the ditches with trees for pulp. Everything was through a lens of how it could produce more, efficiency. Almost German like attitude.


And that's why Germany eats everyone's lunch for cutting edge technology and productivity. The rest of Northern Europe (Sweden, Norway, Finland, Lithuania, etc) pretty much a close second. 
Fendt, Claas, SISU,Kvernland, MB, Volvo, MANN, et al. Arguably some of the best machinery money can buy.

MM Weaver claims MANN Diesel engines best in the world and SISU probably a close second.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> And that's why Germany eats everyone's lunch for cutting edge technology and productivity. The rest of Northern Europe (Sweden, Norway, Finland, Lithuania, etc) pretty much a close second.
> Fendt, Claas, SISU,Kvernland, MB, Volvo, MANN, et al. Arguably some of the best machinery money can buy.
> MM Weaver claims MANN Diesel engines best in the world and SISU probably a close second.


I am a WW2 history buff, particularly tanks. German Tiger and Panther tanks were most feared, the L71 KwK 88mm gun on Tiger I and Tiger II (King Tiger) were heads and tails above anything US, Soviet Rasha and certainly the 17 pounder the British Churchill's had. That's also one of the causes of Germany's defeat. Manufacturing a tank in Germany was it had to be perfect, so production was low. Whereas the Russian t-34 (and all its variants) were slapped together and out the door. The Tank Museum in Bovington England has a video of the curator sliding his hand between the gaps in Russian armor where the weld on Tiger 131 are perfect. It only had to be "good enough" to fire its gun and how they mass produced the shit out of them.

And just to show the different thinking approach of the Swedes, look up the Swedish S1 tank. Fixed barrel, the suspension is hydraulic to traverse the gun. Also most accurate gun in history supposedly


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here in Michigan, the problem seems (and is) divided. Most of the cases of Covid are in more densely populated areas, that also seem to have a high percentage of minorities and unemployed, that live in subsidized housing (or are 'squatters', living rent free). If the government leaders would take an honest look at the cases of Covid per thousand of say Detroit, Southfield and Pontiac, then compare those numbers with Flint. They most likely would NOT like the variance they would find. Flint might have more unemployed than the other three cities, while matching the minority & poverty levels, but are having much lower cases per thousand.

Some differences:

Detroit could stop the gatherings, had to take down basket ball hoop (taking down nets didn't work). Detroit passed a law, that the home owner got a $1,000 ticket for allowing a group of folks to gather (76 tickets & 250+ warnings first day). Had to pass law, they were finding up to 200 people gathering at gas stations, after the governor had shut down the state.

Flint mayor did something much different, after governor first shutdown state, instituted a 'curfew' from 9pm to 6am. 

Wayne county (were Detroit is located) 6.9765 per thousand Covid-19

Genesee county (were Flint is located) 2.6633 per thousand Covid-19

Michigan (total) 2.93 per thousand.

Detroit poverty rate 37.9%, median income $31K, median age 35

Flint poverty rate 41.2%, median income $26K, median age 35

Detroit African American 78.6%, white 14.6%

Flint African American 53.7%, white 39.7%

The noted cases of Covid-19 wouldn't have nothing to do with a curfew would it?

So, let's penalize the rest of the state (just for reference point, my county has 1.420 cases per thousand).

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Two weeks ago, Governor was begging for nurses to come to Michigan. Last couple of days, front page news: nurses getting 'pink' slips from Detroit area hospitals (the hot spot of Covid-19 in Michigan).

The army built a field hospital in the TFC convention center of 1,000 beds, has 17 patients as of yesterday (never got to 50 I think). The other field hospital (Suburban Collection Showplace) is still being built, but downsizing from 1,000 beds to 250 beds.

Wayne hospital (in Wayne county the hot spot of Michigan) a 185 bed hospital closed yesterday. It's 18 miles from the Suburban Collection Showplace. Only the gov'mint. 

Larry


----------

